# i hate my dotty back



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a sunrise dotty back (pretty sure that's it name) had him for 4 months and has become extreamly aggressive I want to get him out and maybe return or just give hime back only problem is I have 30 gallon tank and about 25 pounds of rock so many places for him to hide any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

We had a yellow dottyback that was a terror. It would haze anything its size or smaller we added to the tank no matter what its shape. It would sprint out of the faux cave it made its home, nip a fish, and fly back into the cover of its cave where it would glare at fish menacingly until it would spring again. Ok, so the glaring _may_ be anthropomorphizing on my part.  We put its cave all the way at one end of the tank so that it would at least have a lot of ground to cover when it sprang for other fish. Eventually it would seem to lose interest in new fish, but they'd take quite a beating for a few weeks beforehand. We never got rid of it because it was one of only 2 fish to make it through 3 moves.

Anyhow, is yours a problem with all fish or only new ones you add to the tank? If you're sure you want to get rid of him, you may want to try a fish trap like this one, Ultralife Fish Trap. Others could probably tell you how to make one yourself. If you want to catch him without having to break down your tank then a fish trap is probably the answer. 

Let us know what you decide to do and how it goes!


----------



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

He was the last fish put in the tank he just goes after my 6 line wrasse, but my tang bullies the dottyback so my wrasse has been haging around the tang so I think that maybe the bulling will cancel each other out do u think it will work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

with a tang, a sixline wrasse and a dottyback all confined in such a small space aggression should be expected


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

use a fish trap and be patient. you'll eventually catch him. btw dottybacks, damsels and others are agressive and i wouldn't suggest you put them in any tank. some people do and say it will be the last fish in a certain order, problem is what happens if you ever change your mind or if for some reason you lose one of the first fish in your order. You'll have to put a replacement fish in and then terror!


----------



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

How many fish should I have in a 30 gallon I thought it was one inch for every gallon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Really depends on the type of fish and behaviors. So if you get a list of fish you want look up requirements and behaviors.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

the one inch rule really does not apply to salt water.. in most cases it really does not for fresh either... but if you were to utilize that rule yo would still need to consider the fishes full grown size not the size bought at... aggression plays a much bigger role in saltwater, other considerations would be Bio-load, corals if any, and conditions required for each type of fish....


----------

